# 15" Good 1080P monitor



## chanchalchatt (May 28, 2011)

Please help me to buy a 15" good 1080P monitor with HDMI port supported
Advanced thanks.


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

Buddy no 15" monitor supports 1080p. You have to buy at least a 22" to get 1080p support. Average price is 8k.


----------

